# [ODMP] New York State Police, New York ~ March 1, 2006



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

A Trooper with the New York State Police was killed in the line of duty on March 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18224*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Trooper Andrew Sperr 
*New York State Police
New York*
End of Watch: Wednesday, March 1, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, March 1, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Trooper Andrew Sperr was shot and killed while investigating a bank robbery in the town of Big Flats.

Trooper Sperr was canvassing the area around the Chemung Canal Bank which had been robbed. During the canvass, Trooper Sperr came upon the getaway car used in the robbery. As he approached the vehicle, two suspects opened fire. Trooper Sperr was able to return fire, striking both suspects before being mortally wounded.

The suspects both fled the location. One was apprehended at a local hospital when he entered to receive medical aid for his gunshot wounds. The second suspect was apprehended after fleeing to a local motel and then calling police for medical aid. Both suspect are charged with aggravated murder and first degree murder.

Trooper Sperr had served with the New York State Police for ten years.

Agency Contact Information
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 319-5100

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NY troopers remove their hats and place them over their hearts as they enter St. Lawrence Church to pay respects to Trooper Andrew Sperr, Monday in Greece, N.Y. Ranks of officers bade a hero's farewell to Sperr, who was killed in a shootout with suspected bank robbers. Related Officer Down (AP Photo/David Duprey)


----------

